# Finally- a freebie deal for Canadians



## Dori (Jun 13, 2006)

I drool every time I see the wonderful free promotions that are posted, only to find that they are only available to US citizens.  I found one for 15 free Electrasol dishwasher tabs ( for Canadian citizens!)  at www.electrasol.ca.  I just requested mine.

Dori


----------



## skulipeg (Jun 13, 2006)

Dori,

If you like freebies, be sure to check out Red Flag Deals

It's a great Canadian website with online and instore deals, freestuff, coupons, and links to contests.

Sandra


----------



## BarCol (Jun 13, 2006)

yipee - my samples will be here in 6 to eight weeks as well...thanks Dori :whoopie:


----------



## Aldo (Jun 14, 2006)

[_Edited to delete political comment._ Dave M, BBS Administrator]


----------



## caribbeansun (Jun 14, 2006)

[_Edited to delete quote of and response to political comment._ Dave M, BBS Administrator]


----------



## Dori (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey, it doesn't take much to please me!!

Dori


----------



## CSB (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you Dori!!!


----------



## jfrisk (Jun 19, 2006)

Absolutely thank you Dori.  I will be using my free samples as part of my "travelling to timeshares kit"

Thank you so much, Judy


----------



## JillChang (Jun 19, 2006)

Dori,

I rarely bother with these free offer, but this one is fun and easy to get, and 15 tablets are not bad for free.

Thanks!!


----------



## JillChang (Jun 19, 2006)

[_Edited to delete quote of and response to political comment._ Dave M, BBS Administrator]

OOPS, didn't know....., I will remember that next time.


----------



## Harmina (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Dori, They must have ran out of the tabs.... they are mailing me a $2. off coupon, which I should expect in 6-8 weeks...


----------



## Dori (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry, Harmina.  Oh, well, $2 off is better than nothing.  Hope to see you in October at the TOTug meeting.

Dori


----------

